# Real Estate Recommendation



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Hi, fellow Dubaians.  

I've been having a ridiculous time in finding a reliable estate agent. It seems no-one is interested in returning my calls (and this was from /before/ Ramadan too, so it's not just a monthly thing ), and the agent I dealt with at Better Homes, the only people who have actually taken the time to speak to me, would(/could) only show my properties that were barely suitable to my requirements... not to mention the fact that she wouldn't show me the one property I really wanted to see, since it was listed under another agent's name. 

Has anyone had good experience with an agent who has properties around Media City? JLT is preferable, but right now I just need to find somewhere, anywhere.


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> Hi, fellow Dubaians.
> 
> I've been having a ridiculous time in finding a reliable estate agent. It seems no-one is interested in returning my calls (and this was from /before/ Ramadan too, so it's not just a monthly thing ), and the agent I dealt with at Better Homes, the only people who have actually taken the time to speak to me, would(/could) only show my properties that were barely suitable to my requirements... not to mention the fact that she wouldn't show me the one property I really wanted to see, since it was listed under another agent's name.
> 
> Has anyone had good experience with an agent who has properties around Media City? JLT is preferable, but right now I just need to find somewhere, anywhere.


Have you tried Dubai apartments, Dubai villas for rent - Dubai hotels, Dubai property rentals at Just Rentals Dubai the agents on there were responsive to me, i found a place in the Marina thru this website.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I'll have a look! Thanks!


----------



## bjf83 (Apr 14, 2011)

I had the same problem for a while too. A colleague of mine then gave me a list of recommended and blacklisted agents.

PM me and I'll email it to you.

Apologies if this breaks forum rules. I'm not advertising, I have nothing to do with the agents.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Get in touch with BigJimbo, he's a forum member and is in real estate.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You rang?


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I will! Thanks! 


Edit:
How's that for service?  Could we possibly talk properties? ^^


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

SilverClover said:


> I will! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Edit:
> How's that for service?  Could we possibly talk properties? ^^


Indeed! Where are you looking and for when and how many bedrooms? PM me........


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

bjf83 said:


> I had the same problem for a while too. A colleague of mine then gave me a list of recommended and blacklisted agents.
> 
> PM me and I'll email it to you.
> 
> Apologies if this breaks forum rules. I'm not advertising, I have nothing to do with the agents.


I am grateful to have seen this post and will be in Dubai searching for an apartment too. Please PM me if you have time. Thanks so much!


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Bigjimbo said:


> Indeed! Where are you looking and for when and how many bedrooms? PM me........


Bigjimbo - Looks like your going to do well out of this post, as I am also sick I talking to idiots!

PM inbound


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I had awesome luck going through Just Rentals Dubai. Last night I responded to several listings on there and had a phenomenal response today - my phone didn't stop ringing! (Which, incidentally, was awesome for me because I've got Bonus on Incoming on my phoneline - wooo! XD). 

Thank you everyone in this thread for your help, but I think I've found the perfect apartment while looking with one of the agents today. This agent was absolutely awesome, and if anyone wants to look for a place in JLT I'd highly recommend her. ^^ PM me if you'd like to get in touch with her.


----------



## hhl103 (May 3, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> I had awesome luck going through Just Rentals Dubai. Last night I responded to several listings on there and had a phenomenal response today - my phone didn't stop ringing! (Which, incidentally, was awesome for me because I've got Bonus on Incoming on my phoneline - wooo! XD).
> 
> Thank you everyone in this thread for your help, but I think I've found the perfect apartment while looking with one of the agents today. This agent was absolutely awesome, and if anyone wants to look for a place in JLT I'd highly recommend her. ^^ PM me if you'd like to get in touch with her.


I am also looking for an apartment in JLT. Please give me her name, thanks!


----------



## dubaibound3 (Jun 9, 2011)

I am looking for a villa in Arabian Ranches ,any recommendations of good agents that cover the area
thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

slimtrader said:


> I am looking for a villa in Arabian Ranches ,any recommendations of good agents that cover the area
> thanks


James 0567470891. Probably the tallest bloke in Dubai, but knows his stuff! (Not me BTW!)


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Bigjimbo said:


> James 0567470891. Probably the tallest bloke in Dubai, but knows his stuff! (Not me BTW!)


hahaha, the guy is a monster, 

I heard a story that one time these clients didn't give him a deposit and he crushed their skull with 1 hand. 

maybe not true, but he is pretty tall.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Holla Marc! Hows things?


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

My apartment-hunting has come to an awesome end! 

I put down a deposit on a place in O2 tower this afternoon. Yay!


----------



## Houstonian (Apr 20, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> My apartment-hunting has come to an awesome end!
> 
> I put down a deposit on a place in O2 tower this afternoon. Yay!


If you don't mind can you share some of the details, location, size, rent, etc


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

O2 Tower in JLT, one bedroom corner unit with a balcony, 50k in four cheques.  




Houstonian said:


> If you don't mind can you share some of the details, location, size, rent, etc


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I need bulk units like 40 and most people not even bothered to get back to me. Even had one lady say she not interested! Like that really is throwing money down the drain, well potentially.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

SilverClover said:


> O2 Tower in JLT, one bedroom corner unit with a balcony, 50k in four cheques.


Nice one SilverClover, glad you got there in the end 

I'm in a short-term apartment in the Marina but will need somewhere in the Greens nearer October-time - any advice on agents to use their BigJimbo??


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I spent a lot of time recently looking in the greens myself, and went through the ordeal of trying to arrange appointments. All I can offer is advice really. Keep an eye on Dubizzle. They have changed the listing policy recently so there should only be relevent ads on their. Call all of them, make firm appointments, tell people you want to move this week, and phone them all back half an hour before you go to reconfirm. Some will still let you down, but you will have a much better chance of seeing the units that way. Also keep a list of what you have seen, and make sure with each call that it is not the same apartment as there is no laws regarding listing properties here and often an owner will give it to 10 different agents. 

If I can think of any other advice I will post it!


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

I've had it to the eyeballs with estate agents. when I did find a place I liked the estate agent went to the landlord to get the tenancy agreement signed and threw up a huge fuss because the landlord (a huge multinational company) wouldn't sign the "government approved" tenancy agreement. He called the police, went to the rents department, even sent an email demanding my deposit back IN MY NAME without even consulting me!! Turns out this company is owned by the sheik and the agreement they wanted signed is government approved and totally fine. This idiot has wasted a lot of my time and effort and now gets 5% for his services?!?! It's a joke. 

When I come to buying a place I'm going to be very very careful who I deal with!!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Sounds like the estate agent might have been a bit mis-guided and wasted time but he had your best interests in mind and even tried to get your deposit back for you. And he does not get 5% - his company gets 5%, he probably only got 2.5%. Not alot of money for all that running around and stress. Give him a break.


----------



## Ladylike (Feb 19, 2011)

I was more than happy that he had my best interests at heart but I have done a lot of running around myself too, hours off work trying to resolve the problem, and because of his letter the landlord no longer wanted to rent the apartment to me.. It took calls to the manager of the estate agent, apologies and explanations to the landlord to get my apartment back when I had done nothing wrong. All I'm saying is if you are in a specialised field you should know your stuff. He should have at least consulted his manager or someone before he instantly called the police. Of course I'll pay the 5% but I hope he has learnt something that's all.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I spent a lot of time recently looking in the greens myself, and went through the ordeal of trying to arrange appointments. All I can offer is advice really. Keep an eye on Dubizzle. They have changed the listing policy recently so there should only be relevent ads on their. Call all of them, make firm appointments, tell people you want to move this week, and phone them all back half an hour before you go to reconfirm. Some will still let you down, but you will have a much better chance of seeing the units that way. Also keep a list of what you have seen, and make sure with each call that it is not the same apartment as there is no laws regarding listing properties here and often an owner will give it to 10 different agents.
> 
> If I can think of any other advice I will post it!


Muchos appreciados!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

One more thing I've noticed - it appears that real estate agents (well, the ones I've looked at) don't seem to work weekends  - is this correct?


----------



## nkcomp (Aug 20, 2011)

Belgian Brit said:


> One more thing I've noticed - it appears that real estate agents (well, the ones I've looked at) don't seem to work weekends  - is this correct?


Fridays they are off but they sure do work on saturdays. Sometimes weekends r difficult as the property which u wanna see is not available for viewing on weekends. Varies from agent to agent.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Belgian Brit said:


> One more thing I've noticed - it appears that real estate agents (well, the ones I've looked at) don't seem to work weekends  - is this correct?


I try not to do too many weekends! Depends on the situation really, if someone os in a jam and needs to find a place urgently then I will generally take some time in the morning (my better half likes a lay in). Just depends really....


----------



## Fullalove (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi guys, been lurking on the board here with keen interest since I plan to relocate within the next few months; Visa is in process as I type through sponsorhip, I plan to pop over for a week in September with the aim of possibly viewing some rentable properties. Unfortunately I am yet to reach the magic "5 posts" to allow me to PM, or I would have sent a message to "bigjimbo" for some much needed advice and info as to what Im after, should I send an email to James?
Thank you


----------



## Izzy77 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Help in finding an agent and ultimately a place to live*




Bigjimbo said:


> You rang?


Hello Big Jimbo, I would very much like some advise on agencies I can use to set up viewings for me and my husband. We are looking at the Marina and JBR, 140 to 160k budget 2 or 3 bedrooms. We will be visiting next week and plan to move early November. Can you make any recommendations on who we should go with?
Many thanks!!


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I just got back from a week in Dubai. Got very good service from amal in

Real Estate Dubai, UAE - Buy, Rent & Management of Properties - Villa, Apartment, Townhouse, Retial, Office, Warehouse, Labour Accomadation, Building, Land

and

Saber Zeroual

Dubai Property, Real Estate Dubai, Property in Dubai, Dubai Properties available at Real Choice Real Estate

Even though I chose the worst time to come, over Eid, they both still worked very hard to show me stuff.

I guess if you have a decent budget and are serious people will take their time but if you are renting a crappy studio for 20000 a year it is not worth their bother.

I suspect the people moaning have a budget that is too small or perhaps they are too picky. If I was an agent I would work on people who have the most potential.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Izzy77 said:


> Hello Big Jimbo, I would very much like some advise on agencies I can use to set up viewings for me and my husband. We are looking at the Marina and JBR, 140 to 160k budget 2 or 3 bedrooms. We will be visiting next week and plan to move early November. Can you make any recommendations on who we should go with?
> Many thanks!!


Yeah sure. I would recommend not looking at JBR though......... Some people will say its ok but I am not a big fan. For the same money I think you should look on the Palm (obviously!)

Pm me for more info


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Fullalove said:


> Hi guys, been lurking on the board here with keen interest since I plan to relocate within the next few months; Visa is in process as I type through sponsorhip, I plan to pop over for a week in September with the aim of possibly viewing some rentable properties. Unfortunately I am yet to reach the magic "5 posts" to allow me to PM, or I would have sent a message to "bigjimbo" for some much needed advice and info as to what Im after, should I send an email to James?
> Thank you


Feel free to send me an email. I will recieve it sunday morning, and reply at the earliest.


----------

